
Heavy Metal for Software Development? - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/heavy-metal-for-software-development-70732ab3cae6
======
throwaway8879
I wish I could listen to heavy metal while working too, but the words are
usually simply too distracting to me. Also, sometimes I'll get a little too
excited for nostalgic reasons, if I'm listening to Dio or something old like
that.

Jazz and classical music have another problem, especially if the music is of
high calibre - that sometimes if I hear a nice lick/riff/progression then I'll
be distracted and will want to look it up. Generic jazz(think elevator music)
is fine though. Walking basslines that go on forever and ever are great.

What works for me right now is to listen to fairly repetitive ambient music,
stuff like Carbon Based Lifeforms or Boards of Canada.

